# GeorgiaPacking.Org



## LoneOak (Feb 4, 2009)

Does anyone here post on GeorgiaPacking.org?  The site seems to have crashed and can't get in nor have I received any emails about the topics I am subscribed to.  Can anybody get it or do any of you know why the site is down?

Thanks if you can help.


----------



## mountainpass (Feb 4, 2009)

I can't get on it either. People with firefox have been able to get on.


----------



## RepeatDefender (Feb 4, 2009)

I haven't been able to get on today.


----------



## BoxerLuvr (Feb 4, 2009)

This from www.Georgiacarry.org , Are the 2 sites on the same server ?

January 9th, 2009

This weekend GCO is moving its website to a new host. During the move comments and registration for this website will be disabled, as well as the online membership and renewal applications. You may also notice some links will not work or give an error while the move is taking place.

Please visit back on Monday when the move should be complete and everything should be working normally again.

Update: Registration and comments for the website are back online as well as membership and renewal applications. Links should be functioning as well (though if they don’t work or you see any other problems, a comment with a link to the problem page would be great).


----------



## LoneOak (Feb 4, 2009)

At least now I know I'm not the only one that can't get on.  Thanks guys!!


----------



## LoneOak (Feb 4, 2009)

No the two sites are not together.  GeorgiaCarry works fine, that move was made a few weeks ago and the difference was immediate.  GeorgiaPacking is owned by one of the members of the Board of Directors of GeorgiaCarry but the two sites aren't directly related.  Hopefully he is working on it and it will be back up soon.


----------



## 30 06 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hmm, www.georgiapacking.org isn't loading right now.

The computers that run www.georgiapacking.org are having some trouble. Usually this is just a temporary problem, so you might want to try again in a few minutes.


----------



## LoneOak (Feb 4, 2009)

mountainpass said:


> I can't get on it either. People with firefox have been able to get on.



I opened a browser in Firefox(using it now) and still can't get on, so it has to be something with the server GeorgiaPacking is using.  It appears to have been down all day or I would have gotten some emails to topics I am subscribed to, there's a bunch of em.


----------



## RepeatDefender (Feb 4, 2009)

LoneOak said:


> I opened a browser in Firefox(using it now) and still can't get on, so it has to be something with the server GeorgiaPacking is using.  It appears to have been down all day or I would have gotten some emails to topics I am subscribed to, there's a bunch of em.



I've been unsuccessful trying to get on many times today. Hopefully they'll be back up soon. GPDO and GON/Woody's are my online homes...


----------



## BoxerLuvr (Feb 4, 2009)

LoneOak said:


> No the two sites are not together.  GeorgiaCarry works fine, that move was made a few weeks ago and the difference was immediate.  GeorgiaPacking is owned by one of the members of the Board of Directors of GeorgiaCarry but the two sites aren't directly related.  Hopefully he is working on it and it will be back up soon.



Didn't know if the sites were together or not, but if I had paid closer attention I would have seen that the date on that move was in JANUARY.  My Bad.


----------



## AM1 (Feb 4, 2009)

LoneOak said:


> I opened a browser in Firefox(using it now) and still can't get on, so it has to be something with the server GeorgiaPacking is using.  It appears to have been down all day or I would have gotten some emails to topics I am subscribed to, there's a bunch of em.


 Hey Loneoak, have we all been evicted? I was on there at lunch (12:30) & everything was fine. I'm sure Matt is fighting a fire on it as we speak.


----------



## bearpugh (Feb 4, 2009)

haven't been able to get on since yesterday afternoon.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 4, 2009)

ive been frustrated all day trying to get on there!


----------



## Kochd79 (Feb 4, 2009)

Can't get on either.


----------



## RepeatDefender (Feb 5, 2009)

Still down today...


----------



## NGIB (Feb 5, 2009)

Yup, 2 days and counting.  I'm surprised we didn't see a comment in the last GCO email.  I know they're not really connected but they're not that seperate either...


----------



## RepeatDefender (Feb 5, 2009)

NGIB said:


> Yup, 2 days and counting.  I'm surprised we didn't see a comment in the last GCO email.  I know they're not really connected but they're not that seperate either...



Me, too. Kinda worried, hopefully they'll be up and running again soon. I don't post a whole lot there anymore, but I love to read all the stuff and see new gun porn


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Feb 5, 2009)

I couldn't get on.  I go by Doc Holliday over there.  I have not posted much though in the last few months.


----------



## LoneOak (Feb 5, 2009)

It has been reported on opencarry.org and in my email inbox that Gunstar1 expects to have it back up and running this evening or in the morning at the latest.

No GPDO is driving me crazy and my phone won't stop ringing about all kinds of useless nonsense.  I'm going outside to freeze.


----------



## AM1 (Feb 5, 2009)

LoneOak said:


> It has been reported on opencarry.org and in my email inbox that Gunstar1 expects to have it back up and running this evening or in the morning at the latest.
> 
> No GPDO is driving me crazy and my phone won't stop ringing about all kinds of useless nonsense.  I'm going outside to freeze.




No kidding, I'm having withdrawl symptoms! We have got to tell MP he's got to post over here more often & let us know what's happening!


----------



## NGIB (Feb 5, 2009)

I come here to trade, there to read.  Been boring at work the past few days.  Hopefully, Gunstar1 is making the move to the new host and the system won't be so very slow anymore.  Glad I donated to the site and I hope it helped...


----------



## LoneOak (Feb 6, 2009)

I really hope it is back up by in the morning, I have some business I need to take care of and only the members of GCO and GPDO can help me with it.  

I praying for Gunstar1 to have success in restoring my favorite forum GPDO.  This place isn't bad but it's just not GPDO.


----------



## Phliplip112 (Feb 6, 2009)

*host file*

If your still having problems you can add the IP address and the site name to the host file on your computer. That's what I  had to do. It still doesn't work with out doing that for me.

file is located in C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc on a windows machine. 

then just add:

74.124.195.125 georgiapacking.org
74.124.195.125 www.georgiapacking.org

then hit save and it should work


----------



## bearpugh (Feb 6, 2009)

its back up now.


----------



## Norm (Feb 6, 2009)

Help!! I can't get to the web site. Keep getting " link appears broken" message. Any help is appreiated. 
 Also, been unable to get on there since Tues eve. I've tried at home and work so I doubt it's my PC. 
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Big Trouble (Feb 6, 2009)

You are not alone.  I check about every 2 hours or so from work, and every evening and not been able to log on for a couple of days.  Very envious of those that are able to get back on.


----------



## NGIB (Feb 6, 2009)

I got in about 2 hours ago.  Haven't seen anything from an admin or mod about any problems they know about...


----------



## Big Trouble (Feb 6, 2009)

NGIB said:


> I got in about 2 hours ago.  Haven't seen anything from an admin or mod about any problems they know about...



ARRGGHHH!!!  I even tried to get there thru google (thinking my link was old/misdirected)...still nothing.

Hope my work server has not blocked it.


----------



## 30 06 (Feb 6, 2009)

I was able to get in this afternoon ok, but not earlier in the week


----------



## LoneOak (Feb 7, 2009)

GeorgiaPacking is back up and running fine.  I will see you folks later.  Thanks for letting me hang out for a couple days and I will come back and check in every now and then.


----------



## mountainpass (Mar 9, 2009)

Down again


----------



## LoneOak (Mar 10, 2009)

Sorry Mountain but it has been up and running like wild fire for me the last week or so.


----------



## The Tackman (Mar 20, 2009)

Is it down for anybody else this morning?


----------



## heavymetalhunter (Mar 20, 2009)

The Tackman said:


> Is it down for anybody else this morning?



it was going earlier this morning, but down currently.


----------



## HydroAuto (Mar 20, 2009)

Cross-linked in case some info is posted: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=309152


----------



## AM1 (Mar 22, 2009)

TecRsq said:


> I wish we could get an email or something to provide a status update.




Yeah, you'd think so, wouldn't you? I would think that at the very least MP would have a way of communicating with Matt (cell phone, land-line,etc) where he could get the low-down & pass it on to us on here & maybe thru a GCO update instead of us just wondering around pondering what happened. This is getting old.


----------



## whitmo (Mar 23, 2009)

GPDO is back up now.


----------



## Malum Prohibitum (Jun 16, 2009)

It crashed again!


----------



## redneckcamo (Jun 16, 2009)

well they are better at protectin our rights than runnin a website perfectly !!......... I can digg that !! .......


----------



## Malum Prohibitum (Jun 16, 2009)

redneckcamo said:


> well they are better at protectin our rights than runnin a website perfectly !!......... I can digg that !! .......



GCO has a web site that is running just fine.  http://www.georgiacarry.org/

Georgiapacking.org is a separate site wholly owned by one person.  He is a huge supporter of GCO, so he has banners there, and a lot of GCO members post there, but GCO does not own the Georgiapacking.org site.


----------



## redneckcamo (Jun 16, 2009)

Malum Prohibitum said:


> GCO has a web site that is running just fine.  http://www.georgiacarry.org/
> 
> Georgiapacking.org is a separate site wholly owned by one person.  He is a huge supporter of GCO, so he has banners there, and a lot of GCO members post there, but GCO does not own the Georgiapacking.org site.



what I said wasnt meant as an insult .... it was actually a compliment on their representation of our rights too carry here in our home state !


----------

